# Need work-permit/residency advice asap!



## movingtoeurope (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all, 
I never felt at home in the US and I wish to return to the EU where I was raised. I was born in France but my parents were not born in the EU at all (and French is my very weakest EU language). I need to legally work and be able to stay permanently somehow. I think I have a place to stay temporarily near Spain but no job yet, and I know I need to get a work-permit before the schengen visa expires or I must leave the EU schengen states for 180 days before returning to try again. I will never return to the evil empire of the US, and the 3rd-world country I'm currently volunteering in has become far too dangerous so I must leave for Europe very soon to re-start my life.

I also realize work-permits are supposedly difficult to obtain unless one has a rare specialty or a Masters degree or a ton of money (I do Air Conditioning & related Mechanical/Electrical/Electronics work including estimating, project management, and some HVAC design). 

Can ANYONE PLEASE help me discover how so many uneducated immigrants can just go there and quickly get a bar/restaurant/grocery store job and we middle class+ experienced people supposedly can not so easily? I fear I can't even get a silly janitor job to temporarily support myself (far below my education level) because the employer is supposed to hire a EU national first, thus eliminating(?) my chances at getting a work permit unless I get very, very lucky(?). Are there any 'hidden' jobs that I should temporarily pursue?

I would really appreciate any kind advice to my fear as I am relocating to Europe very soon and have no other place to move to yet if I fail before the schengen visa expires. 

Do you have any strategic ideas? Is it much easier than I think to get a work permit? PLEASE ADVISE ME! Thank you! )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

movingtoeurope said:


> Can ANYONE PLEASE help me discover how so many uneducated immigrants can just go there and quickly get a bar/restaurant/grocery store job and we middle class+ experienced people supposedly can not so easily? I fear I can't even get a silly janitor job to temporarily support myself (far below my education level) because the employer is supposed to hire a EU national first, thus eliminating(?) my chances at getting a work permit unless I get very, very lucky(?). Are there any 'hidden' jobs that I should temporarily pursue?



There really are so few jobs in Spain that it really depends on who you know not what you know. The jobs you've mentioned wouldnt be enough to support yourself to live on if you could get one! So maybe you should stick to looking for "middle class employment that you have "experience" in ??????? 

As for "uneducated immigrants" getting all these jobs???? I havent noticed any?! family and friends only from what I've seen. 
Jo xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello,

I am tempted to believe that your best bet is getting your French citizenship. You could optionally try volunteering in Europe.

Personally I do not encourage alternate ways of going anywhere. By that I mean trying to get a job as an illegal immigrant. If you ever speak to illegal immigrants you'll see that those people (most of them) leave their country because they have no other choice other than give life a shot elsewhere. They usually do that because they want their kids to stand a chance in life. And they are usually discriminated and they are not entitled to the same rights as a citizen/legal resident. I am sure you have seen illegal immigrants (Alliens, as Americans call them!) and you know what I mean. No offense.

As much as I understand your desire to move if I were you I would go back to America, get all the info I needed and start working on my documentation to get my French citizenship. That will entitle you to reside legally in Schengen countries. 

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## movingtoeurope (Apr 12, 2010)

*Oops -I hope I didn't offend anyone(?)*

I sincerely appreciate everyone's kind replies this far. I hope I didn't frantically write something that might have offended someone.

<>Jojo, if I was making the typical $60k/$70k/year minimum in the US doing what I do (but extremely unhappy there in that social/political climate for too long) then I had assumed I could probably make at least half of that figure somewhere in friendlier SW Europe - NO? 

<>Steve, again, my apologies but I meant typical/responsible citizen by my 'middle-class' description. I've been tested for over 20 years by 100,000's of illegal immigrants in the US (now, I hope I'm not driven out to be on in EU)

<>Sharlack, thank you also, but returning to the US is *NOT* an option. I've already given up everything there (or had it illegally taken from me) at my middle age to *never* return. I've even volunteered in 3rd world countries (for little/no money) since. It is time for me to make my move somewhere there or die here.

I think I have found a sponsor nearby in Europe for the basic things to get me there for a short while but I'll have to pursue my birth country naturalization after I'm there even if I'm struggling. Unfortunately I've never had a birth cert; I've only had a 'notice of foreign birth' in english, and my age-old US naturalization papers with the picture stolen. Someone tried to contact my birth-town 'town hall' to no avail - and I speak almost no French.

The biggest fear on my part is not finding legal work before my schengen visa expires or before my residency options diminish. So my most needed suggestion is: How does one get to work there legally if he does not have a masters degree/doctorate, or ton of money to invest?

Thank you all once more for your patience with my frantic writing & your understanding.

Kindest notions to all.


----------



## movingtoeurope (Apr 12, 2010)

*reply*

Wow Steve, that makes me sad for all the wonderful Spaniards I knew & loved growing up nearby.

Is there any accurate idea when the economy slump will make a measurable come-back? I was talking with someone I've known for a while next country to yours and they seem to believe about 1 more year(?)

Well, I have to do something other than stay where I'm currently at. I guess I'll have to 'mow someone's lawn' like I did when I was a kid until things improve. I have checked out the job markets for something lasting a year+ (middle & far east, etc.) but my industry is slow there too. I should have done more IT language programming & the like - I'd have 'something' in Germany right about now.

I hope things get better soon for your (ES) sakes. After I arrive in EU soon & when I'm finally 'on my feet' I'll be taking the train to do some skiing around Rosignol & further down. Cheers for now-


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see what other responses you've got from the all of the other european forums that you've posted on! I'm also a little intrigued that you havent grasped how serious unemployment is in Europe - Spain in particular. For everyone, including those uneducated... 

Your thoughts on the US are possibly valid, but they are just your thoughts. I doubt that your reluctance to return there is based on certain death or real terror! So if I were you I'd go back and plan "your escape" properly with the necessary facts, figures and visas

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

jojo said:


> Your thoughts on the US are possibly valid, but they are just your thoughts. I doubt that your reluctance to return there is based on certain death or real terror! So if I were you I'd go back and plan "your escape" properly with the necessary facts, figures and visas
> 
> Jo xxx


Especially since it's exponentially more difficult for us to get residency here. 
And be careful not to hold Spain/Europe as paradise on earth. We've got the same sort of problems here, what with corruption, the government tearing down houses on the coast, nightmare bureaucracy... 

Same "stuff," different country.


----------



## movingtoeurope (Apr 12, 2010)

*reply*

I can't wait to see beautiful Spain once again the Land of Milk & Honey.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

movingtoeurope said:


> I can't wait to see beautiful Spain once again the Land of Milk & Honey.


All I can say is thats its a good job I dont like either 

Jo xxx


----------

